# Just Appalling - Beggars Belief Really



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Girl who chucked dogs in river is let off | The Sun |News

Most of you have probably seen the footage (if you were able to stomach it)
or read the story, but this update is just appalling. 

Could do with a lynch mob for this girl.

R.I.P poor puppies


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

oh i wish i could post what i really want to say but i think i would be banned from this forum! i have just watched this vid and i agree that a lynch mob should be set up! it turns my stomach... those poor puppies! how can people even think about doing that to a living animal!


----------



## JD baby (Oct 2, 2010)

Too young to face cruelty charges????? What a load of b******s!!

If shes old enough to throw them in then shes old enough to be held accountable for her actions!!

She will only get worse and id dread to think what she will do next cos she knows she will get away with it!


----------



## Desperately seeking (Sep 2, 2010)

My goodness I have just seen a little of the footage i use to work for a animal sanctuary that is disguisting really as for age there should still be some kind of punishment as thats not on if they didnt want puppies they should have got the dog dressed thats no way to treat any animal what a total disregard to those poor puppies


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Of course she was let off. Puppy and kitten drowning is almost certainly the norm in Eastern Europe, just as it was here 50 years ago. They can hardly go prosecuting one teenager just because she has done openly what most adults would do furtively.

Liz


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

Animal rights are far from being considered in most worlwide countries, we are fortunate in Britain that we have evolved into a developed country due to the success of democracy. Other countries are still on that journey. I am sure that we are just short of a hundred years since the plight of pit ponies and terriers for ratting in sewers amongst other animal welfare issues. I am sure that with time people in these countries will be punished accordingly for their actions.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

it is sickening. who cares about age. she is a monster. she should not be allowed to walk the streets.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

OMFG

i just watched that, I couldn't turn it off quick enough

my bitches were crying at the gate because of the puppies crying!!

that sick little cow how could she do that??

how could she be so cold??

at her age i would have loved to look after those puppies

omg that is one of the sickest things i EVER seen!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I havent read/watched any of them but I have heard enough to know that I dont want to. I feel really sick that someone could do that:frown:


----------



## Spaniel Lover (Oct 4, 2010)

I've seen alot of things in my time, but that is just horrid, wish I never watched it now


----------



## Desperately seeking (Sep 2, 2010)

lizward said:


> Of course she was let off. Puppy and kitten drowning is almost certainly the norm in Eastern Europe, just as it was here 50 years ago. They can hardly go prosecuting one teenager just because she has done openly what most adults would do furtively . i understand that but there is a alternative to that those who dont want puppies or kittens can easily get their animals fixed before hand the poor puppies didnt ask to be born . I have a child myself and i am teaching her to be kind to animals if that was my daughter shed be in so much trouble . Ive helped with the cats protection and a local cat and dog home luckily there are more considerate owners out there which does give me faith in the welfare of animals


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

lizward said:


> Of course she was let off. Puppy and kitten drowning is almost certainly the norm in Eastern Europe, just as it was here 50 years ago. They can hardly go prosecuting one teenager just because she has done openly what most adults would do furtively.
> 
> Liz


Still, no excuse for it, so you condone her behaviour do you?


----------



## Rhi and Cai (May 11, 2010)

That's terrible! How can people be so heartless? The sound of that first puppy hitting the water made my stomach turn. Those poor little things! :frown:

Too young? Load of rubbish.


----------

